# How to overclock Intel Pentium Dual Core e5200 @ 2.5GHZ



## kaushal512 (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi
Can Anyone Tell Me How Can I OverClock My Intel Petium Dual Core E5200
Processor Currently Clocked @ 2.5GHz
I have A ASUS p5kpl-vm Motherboard With 1gb DDR2 RAM


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

refer to the sticky at top of this board.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...erclocking-read-here-for-starters-232382.html

More RAM would be a big help if you need better performance.
A good quality PSU and aftermarket cooling are basically a must for OC'ing.


----------



## kaushal512 (Jan 17, 2014)

Thanks..............


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You're welcome and good luck.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

and this one http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f273/how-to-overclock-a-core-2-duo-or-quad-637592.html


----------

